# sims 3



## Sharnie (May 4, 2010)

Sorry I was wondering if the sims 3 would run on my computer. 
Mac Os x 10.5.8 
 Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2.4 GHz
Memory:	2 GB
free space: 94.59 gb
 Chipset Model:	GMA X3100

If I havent put up enough information - forgive me I'm a computer novice.
http://www.simprograms.com/the-sims-3-mac-requirements-now-posted/


----------



## Giaguara (May 5, 2010)

Hi Sharnie, 
It should work just fine on your system.


----------



## Sharnie (May 7, 2010)

Giaguara said:


> Hi Sharnie,
> It should work just fine on your system.



Oh great Thank you very much! I'm very excited!


----------



## sam.mark (Sep 7, 2010)

hey thr, lokin at the config of your computer, it should work just fine....


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 7, 2010)

sam.mark said:


> hey thr, lokin at the config of your computer, it should work just fine....



I think she has already installed the Game back in May.


----------



## ccfreedom36 (Dec 6, 2010)

Who try to play sim 3 on the mac and then told me that fun.


----------

